# Texas!



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Calling All the chicken lovers in Texas! Lets start a thread where we can discuss our disgustingly hot weather, chickens, farm life in general, and all things Texas!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Central Texas here! Flock did fine even in 110 weather but made sure plenty of water was all over the property.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

They are saying a high of 87 today!!!! Gotta love a cold front! Lol


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

After a scorcher weekend, we have had really mild days here in S. Texas. . We even had a half an inch of rain last night!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

We would LOVE some RAIN in New Mexico *! *It is as* HOT and Dry *as a "Congressional Debate"....
*TEXAS*....NOT for _ME _*!
Too HOT*....and too many of my 1st Cousins. ( Mom was a TEXAN )

-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *Will keep the water-hoses connected and WATCH for Fireworks the next several days....here.
It's a "tinder-box" here.
( Thinking of moving *SOUTH* to OLD Mexico....where it is *COOLER !!! *)


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> We would LOVE some RAIN in New Mexico *! *It is as* HOT and Dry *as a "Congressional Debate"....
> *TEXAS*....NOT for _ME _*!
> Too HOT*....and too many of my 1st Cousins. ( Mom was a TEXAN )
> 
> ...


*Ha !!!
*I heard some _THUNDER.....
.....so...I stepped OUTSIDE _into the HEAT....and I found that
*We are *getting a light *RAIN** !!!
---Hooray !* ---
It's probably only going to be enough to settle the dust....but it has _already _COOLED things off a little bit *!!!

GOOD NEWS !!!
*( maybe our "Monsoon Season" will start a couple of weeks EARLY this year *! *)

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Deep South Texas here & it's H-O-T! 

I just installed a mister system & changed up their watering system for my Girls & egg production went from 2/day to 7/day!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Awesome! My girls don't seem too bad in this heat, but they aren't super fluffy butts yet  I've been giving them frozen berries to help cool them off, and they love it!


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Texas friend you can have all the SC rain you want. We are washing away 3.75 inches in less than two hours. Rivers and streams a bustin out of the banks here. We had to move the cattle and horses to the top pasture tonight


----------



## jrsterling (Jul 3, 2013)

Dallas on the map.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Happeesupermom said:


> Deep South Texas here & it's H-O-T!
> 
> I just installed a mister system & changed up their watering system for my Girls & egg production went from 2/day to 7/day!


 THAT is *GREAT !!!
*( We only got some "little-bit" of slow drizzling rain for about 3 to 5 minutes, yesterday.)
All it did was settle-the-dust ---as expected. Well....it also cooled things down about 5 degrees or so... It certainly WAS *WELCOME* ...._ but, unfortinately...._
it did NOT happen again today.

HOT and DRY here.....and the HEAT from the fires in Arizona....is in the atmosphere.....and the "smog" also.

I have a few "ice-cubes" AND some COLD *BEER **!
*It is NOT as HOT as Southern Texas OR Phoenix, AZ....but it is TOO HOT !

( fortunately....at this HIGH Altitude, almost 7000 ft .... at NIGHT ---OUR temperature DROPS about 40 degees Fahrenheit.....so Mornings are _TOLERABLE_ and actually quite pleasant ...until about 11 A.M. I CAN drink "HOT COFFEE" early in the Mornings ! GOOD-GOOD !!!

But...it certainly IS *NOT *s "Humid-Heat" here.
----which, I reckon, is a GOOD thing.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Dyanne05 said:


> Texas friend you can have all the SC rain you want. We are washing away 3.75 inches in less than two hours. Rivers and streams a bustin out of the banks here. We had to move the cattle and horses to the top pasture tonight


Wow! That's a lot of rain, I saw it on the news this morning, looks pretty soggy! We're so dry right now, the ground is cracked all over! I was gonna start collecting rain water in a big barrel, but we haven't had a drop and that sucker is bone dry!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I am between Houston and Galveston, eggs have gone from a dozen or so a day, to much less. Only got two today! I added a few misters around two days ago, and then added them to a timer so they come on 3 times during hottest part of the day. Fingers crossed they pick up!


----------



## jrsterling (Jul 3, 2013)

We have had a cool front here in Dallas. It has only been in the high 80s low 90s. I'm thinking about putting a fan in my coop. Take a look at my coop. Should I put it upstairs in the coop or downstairs in the run? They stay in the run all day.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

jrsterling said:


> We have had a cool front here in Dallas. It has only been in the high 80s low 90s. I'm thinking about putting a fan in my coop. Take a look at my coop. Should I put it upstairs in the coop or downstairs in the run? They stay in the run all day.


I'm just East of Dallas! I would put it in the run if that's where they are at the hottest point in the day. Love this cold front, what was it, 93 today! Lol


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd put it in the *Living Room *near my Computer and _*ME*_*.

Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Between Houston & San Antonio here. It was 107 degrees Saturday while hubby was working on the run! 6 week old chicks are still in the garage but have a fan on 24/7 and put ice in their water. Enjoying lower temps/humidity past couple days!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I'm just East of Dallas! I would put it in the run if that's where they are at the hottest point in the day. Love this cold front, what was it, 93 today! Lol


I have an outdoor stand fan I bought at lowes for about 100. I got it to put on the deck by the pool, BUT, the chickens have been using it lately...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I'm just East of Dallas! I would put it in the run if that's where they are at the hottest point in the day. Love this cold front, what was it, 93 today! Lol


I had an Aunt and Uncle who lived just East of Dallas.....in Edgewood.
Nice Town.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Where are you at Hapeesupermom? We are near McAllen.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Is the heat getting the best of your flocks, out of 13 layers, I have one broody, and only 3 eggs today. Besides misters and some cool watermelon, what else has anyone tried to get them back in the laying mood?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

A frozen gallon jug just put in the run with them, it helps cool them off, or a frozen bowl of water and fruit, they can pick t to cool themselves off


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> A frozen gallon jug just put in the run with them, it helps cool them off, or a frozen bowl of water and fruit, they can pick t to cool themselves off


I keep meaning to freeze the fruit, I need to bump it up on the priority list. They are already getting some cool watermelon, and loving it!


----------

